# Question about how many weeks equal months...



## _jellybean_

Hi everyone. So, I'm 22 weeks or so pregnant. Is that 5 or 6 months? 

Thanks,

JB


----------



## Stardreamer

Your First Trimester:
1st Month = Weeks 1,2,3,4 
2nd Month = Weeks 5,6,7,8 
3rd Month = Weeks 9,10,11,12,13

Your Second Trimester:
4th Month = Wks 14,15,16,17
5th Month = Wks 18,19,20,21
6th Month = Wks 22,23,24,25,26

Your Third Trimester:
7th Month = Wks 27,28,29,30
8th Month = Wks 31,32,33,34,35
9th Month = Wks 36,37,38,39,40


----------



## _jellybean_

Thanks! I thought I was still just 5 months:) I appreciate your quick reply! Yay! Excited I can tell people I'm 6 months pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

This is how my OB broke it down for me
First Trimester
Month 1
1,2,3,4,
Month 2
5,6,7,8,
Month 3
9,10,11,12
2ND trimester
Month 4
13,14,15,16
Month 5
17,18,19,20
Month 6
21,22,23,24
3RD Trimester
Month 7
25,26,27,28
Month 8
29,30,31,32
Month 9
33,34,35,36
Month 10
37,38,39,40

So your in your 6th month


----------



## NicolaWynne

I say im 5 and half months. I will be 22 weeks on friday :)


----------



## gidge

you are in your 6th month but you are 5 months pregnant. I´ll be there in 2 weeks too :)


----------



## Lady_Bee

22 weeks is pretty much *exactly* 5 months according to the calendar I made, within a couple of days. So you're 5 months not 6 months at 22 :)

26 weeks would be 6 months pregnant (26 weeks = exactly half a year).


----------



## LunaBean

I just go from the date of lmp, 30th april, and count the months that way! So on 30th Sept Im 5 months, but 22 weeks, but those dates up there say Im 6 months! Confused now!!


----------



## Noirin

id say ur 5 and a half months lol


----------



## ggbaby2

my ob broke it down differently from others who posted i was basically told 4 weeks + 2 days (or 30 days) equals a month


----------



## Wantingbbbump

No the way they do it is your development is measured in lunar months, NOT calender months. Each lunar month consists of 28 days organized into four weeks of 7 days each. They way I wrote it in my last post is correct. It's what the Obgyn/midwifes use and what all pregnancy books go off of. I know that it doesn't make sense that they have us pregnant 2wks before we really are but if you are 22wks pregnant then you are 6mo pregnant. I am 13wks and just started my 4th month. I hope this helps you.


----------



## cupcakemomma

I don't go by 4 weeks = a month. When people ask me how far along I am, if I say 6 months, they might assume I only have 3 months left, when in reality I have 15 more weeks. Or better yet, when I'm 36 weeks, I don't want to tell people I'm 9 months pregnant, that makes it sound like I'm due any day!

So, I just go by the date I am due. I am due January 8th, so I count back the months from there. So I will be 6 months on October 8th (at almost 27 weeks). Sounds more confusing than it really is.

Now of course, if a medical professional were to ask how far along I was, I would tell them by weeks. But generally, when people ask, they just want to know how much longer you have 'til you're due.


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Stardreamer said:


> Your First Trimester:
> 1st Month = Weeks 1,2,3,4
> 2nd Month = Weeks 5,6,7,8
> 3rd Month = Weeks 9,10,11,12,13
> 
> Your Second Trimester:
> 4th Month = Wks 14,15,16,17
> 5th Month = Wks 18,19,20,21
> 6th Month = Wks 22,23,24,25,26
> 
> Your Third Trimester:
> 7th Month = Wks 27,28,29,30
> 8th Month = Wks 31,32,33,34,35
> 9th Month = Wks 36,37,38,39,40

*COPY & SAVE*

lol, that to me is awesome, I couldn't work it out for toffee...

So, does week 41 and 42 make you Month 10??


----------



## chobette

I count backwards from my due date, xx so with me being due Jan 26, right now I am just over 5 months at 23 weeks.


----------



## Ladybug1

https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html

I always find this website helpful for such questions. x


----------

